# I wanna play tunes! GTA! 40 year old singer and guitar player



## babybatter

Hey!

I do acoustic singer songwriter stuff while im on my own (joni, james taylor, neil).

I like hard rock and jam band things with other people - allman brothers, sabbath and other.

I havent performed anywhere in a decade, other than for a couple of friends.

I hate performing, and i have no interest in someday making $50 a night playing mustang sally and brown eyed girl. I just want to get together in a space somewhere for a few hours a month and make music with other human beings again. I have a job, this is just for fun. 

Lets do it once. If we don't absolutely love it, we leave it. 

Anyone interested?

Darryl


----------



## babybatter

We book 2 hours at a rehearsal space somewhere. 

http://rehearsalfactory.com/locations/etobicoke/

I grab my electric gear. We try our hand at performing a few tunes. I know a few:

stones (dead flowers, sweet virginia, beast of burden)
Im a ram
neil young (everone/nowhere, powderfinger)
james taylor (carolina, country road, you can close your eyes)
thin lizzy (jailbreak, warriors)
sabbath (paranoid, sweet leaf, neon knights)
the band (cripple creek, the weight)
and about 20 others i can half-ass

We play a couple of these, play a couple of yours. I can easily learn the basics and follow along on lots of basic tunes. 

We play some tunes we can just jam on for a while:

Pink floyd - time
Dead - touch of grey
srv - life by the drop

We adlib a few ideas fool around on some riffs. I sing a few tunes, you sing a few tunes or whateva. 

Thats it. No takers?

Shoot me a pm and we can do this or something else.


----------



## babybatter

6 personal messages! :sSig_cool2:

They're all administrator welcome messages. 3dgrw

Doh.

Im gonna go see Baroness tonight, im pumped.


----------



## 59burst

47 year old somewhat rusty guitar player and bass player here. I am the type who loves 12 bar stuff (I'd be very happy to make $50/night playing Mustang Sally, really!) and riffs. I can't sing. I can learn parts reasonably quickly. I'd be up for doing something maybe Saturday afternoon for a couple hours, and happy to split the costs of the jam room, of course. I know my description is different than yours, but maybe we can have fun in the middle. I'm happy to play bass or guitar, or both (not at the same time though). I can play rudimentary drums, too, but mostly for fake jazz/blues, not polythrymic Mahavishnu stuff.

I like Zeppelin, Mike Bloomfield, Stones, The Blues Project, Grant Green, Who, Air, the Monkees, motown, lots of blues, Hammond B-3 funk, and more!

I have a day job and family so like you I'm just looking to have some fun and make music.


----------



## Roryfan

I like the absence of the usual chicken wing rock standards from your list. I probably shouldn't sing (I have to be pretty drunk & you have to be a lot drunker) but as long as you don't have any objections to minor pentatonic noodling I'd probably be down.


----------



## Guest

I'd be into a saturday aft. Y'all are invited up to Elora come sept.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?55377-2013-RIFF-WRATH-Jams


----------



## babybatter

Sweet! 

I just came back from Baroness tonight. I give my experience a 6.5/10. 

They sounded good, i think they do their thing live which is rare and awesome.

The show was diminished by 3 things:
1)They only played for like an hour or so. Didnt play a lot of their big bombastic tunes - they saved up a bit to play Heavy MTL tomorrow so they had to pack up and run.
2)I think Toronto concert crowds suck ass. Everyone is so reserved even at a goddamn heavy metal show. 
3)My buddy bailed on me and i went solo. 

Im on a goofy rotating continental schedule so i only have weekends off occasionally. Thats the other reason i can really only do sparse jams, i cant fit a normal persons weekend schedule much. 

I dont see why nearly anyone who posts here cant command 2 hours of my time if you hear what im saying. 

Im off to bed, lemme shoot you all a pm tomorrow with my availability. Do we wanna do 2 or 3 of us? Might have enough songs with another dood? 

Imma sleep on it and bug you tomorrow.


----------



## Roryfan

3 is cool, I don't even mind to take a turn on bass. If you wanna get crazy & have 4 guys, I might also know a drummer or 2 who'd be int'd.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> I'd be into a saturday aft. Y'all are invited up to Elora come sept.
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?55377-2013-RIFF-WRATH-Jams


No more being square for me.


----------



## babybatter

Alright so...how bout this?

I book a room for 2 hours at the rehearsal factory in etobicoke on Aug 24th. 3pm to 5pm. I'll cover the cost. :rockon2:
http://rehearsalfactory.com/locations/etobicoke/
Y'all can mow lawns in the morning and then be home for supper if you get what i mean. If we decide we need an event time that is more beer and whiskey friendly it'll have to be at another meet. :2guns:

I just called them now, the time slot is free. I told them id call them back in a day or two and confirm the booking. 

If I just get one of you guys to confirm, its on. If it turns into 4 or 5 of us thats fine, im cool tagging in and out for a few songs. Just let me know if you are coming. 

I only sing and geetar, i canny drum at all. 

So! Reply here...shoot me a pm....

Anyone in?



Darryl


----------



## 59burst

I unfortunately can't make that day, but if there is a next one, I'll do my best to make it. Super thanks for making the effort to organize!


----------



## Guest

I can't commit this soon yet. I have it marked down though 
(and informed my wife). As the date rolls up, I'll know for sure.
I'll also chip in my fair share for studio time. Re; the beer friendly
comment. Is this studio rules (no alcohol)?


----------



## babybatter

I cant say for sure but I dont imagine any studio can allow alcohol, it would require a ridiculously expensive liquor license. 

I do enjoy a couple of beers with my jammy time, i guess im just saying ill probably go without at least for this time.


----------



## Roryfan

Sorry, can't make the 24th (25th is fine though). I noticed a discount for a 3 hour block of time, not sure how much that is but maybe worth considering the 3rd hour? I'd also be glad to chip in for studio time.


----------



## babybatter

Well Roryfan you are the action man at this point....wanna do Sunday the 25th? 2-5pm? 

Ive been dying to hear my new scumback speakers at high volume. Condo dweller tone is a diminished tone!


----------



## Roryfan

Works for me. I have an 18W Marshall that needs to roar. $15 studio should be fine for the first time? Let me work on a drummer, do we have someone on here who wants to pick up the bass?

Which Scumbacks did you pick up?


----------



## Guest

Sunday's good for me too. I have an old vantage 
bass that I'll bring. This studio has amps .. right?


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Sunday's good for me too. I have an old vantage
> bass that I'll bring. This studio has amps .. right?


Yes, they supply amps (I'm just being picky), but I think we'll need to bring cables & drum sticks.


----------



## Guest

I can keep a beat on drums (in case you can't 
snag a drummer), but, I don't have sticks.


----------



## babybatter

The room is booked! Sunday 2-5pm Aug 25th.

160 Islington Avenue,
Etobicoke, Ontario
M8V 3B6

Studio #2
As this is my first time booking they gave me 2 of the 3 hours for free. :sSig_cool2:


Laristotle, I will buy a set of drumsticks. Not that you have to drum the whole time just if you want to. 

I will be bringing:

My gibson R8
Mesa boogie rectoverb combo with Scumback J75 speaker
Randall 2x12 cab with scumback m75 pvc speakers 
Extra picks and cables, drumsticks, clip on tuner, capo

If you guys get lost or want to reach out for any reason - Darryl 416-903-0372


See you then! Ill review some of my song list stuff and put it in this thread.


----------



## Guest

Tnx. I hope you want a pair of sticks anyways(?). 
I'll bring a guitar (not sure which one yet) and
the aforementioned bass. I'll rely on the house
amps. Then again, I may bring the gear I recently
acquired and put them through their paces. As
to songs. I forgot more than I know, but, I can
follow pretty good.


----------



## babybatter

No sweat Laristotle. If we are having trouble aligning on tunes, they can degrade into jams if need be.
Im dying to hear my own gear at high volumes, so im bringing my stuff.

Heres my list:

Neil - Everyone knows this is nowhere, Powderfinger
Eagles - Peaceful easy feeling
Thin Lizzy - Warriors, Jailbreak, Whiskey in the Jar
Jimi - Little wing
Floyd - Fearless, Time
Sabbath - Paranoid, Neon Knights, Sweet leaf
Band - Cripple creek, the weight
Dead - Friend of the devil, Touch of Grey, Rosemary
SRV - Life by the drop
Stones - Dead Flowers, Sweet Virginia, Beast of burden
Blind Faith - Cant find way home
Al Green - Im a ram
Hip - Fiddlers green
Big sugar - Nicotina, All hell for a basement
Kiss - Strutter
Joni Mitchell - Help me
White Stripes - Blue Orchid
Little feat - Willin
James Taylor - You can close your eyes, Carolina on my mind, Country road
Skynyrd- Free bird (you know you wanna), All i can do is write about it
Springsteen - Thunder road (I do it in C instead of G)
Blind Melon - Walk

Thers a couple songs missing, but mostly mellower stuff we probably wont do anyway (Pat Benetar, Afghan Whigs)

Im about 80% on this list: pseudo-solid on most, iffy on a few. I dont know as im 'solid' on any of it,
I guess we'll find out. 

If you guys wanna list songs you want to do, ill do my best to brush up. I'm cool blindly following along
on songs if you are. 

Sweet! Im delighted im taking steps to get out of my living room.


----------



## Guest

Jimi and Sabbath for sure. I can feel my way through 
most. Here's an idea of what I jammed with others up 
at the Riff Wrath Jams. For me, it's a 'let your fingers 
do the walkin' thing. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roryfan

Darryl, thanks for making the reservation. No luck on a drummer for the 25th, but I don't mind to spell Larry behind the kit (my drumming is VERY basic). My "repertoire" includes Cream, Zep, Who, SRV, ZZ Top etc. & I have no problem learning on the fly. Looking forward to meeting some new folks & learning some new tunes.


----------



## GTmaker

congrats to all for this fantastic venture...hoping you all have a great time...
If I could, I would love to drop by and just listen...

keep on rockin
G.


----------



## babybatter

Hmm...we might have to make you play a song or two.... kkjuw


----------



## Guest

Are we still on for this Sunday?
Anyone else want to tag along?


----------



## babybatter

Oh yeah.

Just got the les paul back from my tech shes all tuned up!

Sounds like its you me and Roryfan makin' a little racket.


----------



## babybatter

Man im torn as to what amp to bring! If we are gonna do lots of classic rock and cowboy chords i really should bring my Dr Z Z28. Sounds absolutely great today. But im dying to hear my new scumbacks move some real air! That boogie has more gain than i could ever use, i love it.


----------



## Intrepid

This sounds like a really great time. Quite a diverse set list as well. If you guys think of it why don't you tape some of this Jam and let us take a look at you guys rockin and having a blast. Break some legs.


----------



## babybatter

Thanks man! 

Nah I dont want to record anything. Its just about feeling good and having fun tomorrow. 

We can plan our world tour and get matching tattoos next time. :2guns:

Im gonna be happy just reaquainting myself with a microphone and learning how to keep time with actual humans again.

Drunken jamming in 2 different friend's basement is all ive really done for years. And given that they are in Chicago and Ottawa it doesnt happen very often.


----------



## Intrepid

Then how about just using a live cam and we can watch over the Net?


----------



## Guest

first time together? don't know man. it may be a little like 
'what do you know? I don't know, what do you know..'
jes' kidding. it'll be a blast!


----------



## Intrepid

I'm just kidding guys. It sounds like you'll have a great time. I checked out the website for the studio you're using and it looks fantastic and very reasonably priced.


----------



## babybatter

Intrepid said:


> I'm just kidding guys. It sounds like you'll have a great time. I checked out the website for the studio you're using and it looks fantastic and very reasonably priced.


*puts assless chaps back in closet*


----------



## Guest

so much for my knit mesh shirt .. sigh


----------



## babybatter

Hey ima bringing a music stand and just one guitar and only one guitar stand. I do have more guitar stands, let me know anyone needs one.


----------



## Guest

I just leave my guit in it's case.
Could use one for the caseless
bass I'm bringing. thank you.


----------



## babybatter

sure np....2 guitar stands in the bag. im all packed up!

sdsre


----------



## Roryfan

I'll bring a bass (sorry, Larry, didn't have time to restring) & a guitar or two (SG? Strat?). Still on the fence about an amp. 

Unfortunately I've been on the road for the better part of the past 2 weeks, so I haven't had time to woodshed any of the tunes on the list that I didn't already know. This being said, I'm pretty sure we'll be able to cobble together a decent set list & am quite happy to hit the skins if I don't know the changes.

So that's a big NO to any recording, but really looking forward to making some noise with youse guys.


----------



## babybatter

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## babybatter

Id call it a success! :rockon2:

There were a few moments where i went 'hey id like us to sound that way again' and those moments overshadow the clams. 

I think we all came im with an achievable goal and reached it. 

Might have to harass you 2 to do it again sometime.....

Thanks dudes!

Darryl


----------



## Intrepid

I'm glad you guys had a great time. You could make it a regular date. How was the studio and the equipment that they provided?


----------



## babybatter

I liked everything about the place except having to haul gear up 2 flights of stairs! 

They bumped us up from a $15 room to a $20 room for no extra charge for some reason. It had an immaculate engl powerball half stack and a fender amp of some sort that we didnt use. My mic was dented and smelled a little funny. The drum kit seemed in passable shape.


----------



## -ST-

What did you guys play?


----------



## Guest

I kept a the beat mostly. I'll let the other two tell you about the songs.
I was concentrating more on my bass pedal .. trying not to play like a
guitarist on a drum kit. It ain't easy. There was a Engl half stack and 
a Mark Bass head with a Gallien Krugger cab. Good size room.


----------



## Roryfan

It was nice to crank up that old Marshall for a few hours! IIRC the "non-clams" included:

All Right Now
La Grange
Jesus Just Left Chicago
Time
The Weight
Cripple Creek
Paranoid
Sunshine of Your Love
I'm A Ram

P.S. I"d be happy to make this a regular thing & would like to propose "My Other Brother Darryl" as a band name. Now to find a drummer named Darryl.....


----------



## babybatter

All the sudden farting around in my living room isnt as satisfying as it used to be

I'm off work from Aug 29th till Sept 4th.

Its probably too short notice for everyone, but......Roryfan? Laristotle? Anyone else? Bueller? 

I'll book another slot if I get one taker. We can do same bat time and same bat channel or anything else that suits.


----------



## Roryfan

I could probably do this Sat. p.m.


----------



## Guest

No can do during that time frame.
Sorry guys. Enjoy (I know you's will).


----------



## babybatter

Hey Roryfan, got your message. A holiday long weekend was probably too hopeful...lets postpone...


----------



## Lola

When is the next RiffWrath event? Getting antsy


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> When is the next RiffWrath event? Getting antsy


Next June.
Unless we ask Gerry nicely if we can use the barn.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Next June.
> Unless we ask Gerry nicely if we can use the barn.


Okay! 6 months that sucks!


----------

